# Small Starter Homestead in CO



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

We are retiring and heading back east, and selling our little mini-farm here in eastern CO. It is about 4.7 acres with a 4Bed/3Bath home, in the forest, but convenient to Colorado Springs, CO. It is already set up with the basics of a 1 acre treed "pasture," small animal run, 2 fenced pens with 3-sided shelters, a storage shed/feed room/milk shed, a large garden, a ready-made compost pile, and much more. Buyer has first dibs to include the rabbitry equip. and chicken coop in the sale. We will be moving mid-May 2013, and are looking to either sale now and lease back until May, or sale now on contract with closing in May. for more info, you can visit our website at www.blackforesthomestead.wordpress.com


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

No price on the page?
Looks good but expensive on first glance.


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

wait, you have to get a permit to put in a rain barrel system?? how whacked is that?


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

The price is listed on the house page, top right. $335,000


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

sunny225 said:


> wait, you have to get a permit to put in a rain barrel system?? how whacked is that?


 I don't blame you for moving.


----------



## sandc (Apr 26, 2010)

Having moved to Colorado from the east, the whole water rights thing takes a bit to get used to.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

That isn't eastern Co.... that is front range.


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

I wish I could afford to move back to Colorado right now. That is just gorgeous! I miss Colorado.


----------



## beaniweeni (Oct 11, 2010)

We live in the Pueblo area, and are selling our 14.2 acre farm as well as our other place. Can't wait to leave CO. Too dry, and cold. Moving to Tennessee ASAP.


----------

